# Please Help !



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everybody , i'm Đông , i'm from Vietnam . I was start uses Lighroom few day ago but i have a trouble 
I set up Lighroom on C: but when I Start it always show Lighroom has stopped working . I was tried many many ways but LR can not working . Help me please , Thanks so much


----------



## Gnits (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you provide a screen dump to show us how Lightroom has stopped working.


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is this , Sir . Thanks you so much


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 24, 2016)

That is far too small. Can you say what it reads?


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks you so much


----------



## Gnits (Aug 24, 2016)

It is a fairly standard windows Message ... I cannot see the characters .... but it is something like

"Lr has stopped working .... do you want Windows to try and find a solution or cancel.

I have never got a solution  when I asked Windows to find one.


Question 1.  
Does Lightroom launch and after a while Lr aborts.
or ...
Does this message appear when you start Windows.
or
Does this message appear immediately after you launch Lr.

Question 2 ....How much free space is on your C drive.


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 24, 2016)

This messeage appear immediately after I created and launch LR sir and i have 80gb free of C drive , that is i do not know why it is


----------



## Gnits (Aug 24, 2016)

Select all the text in the problem signature and save to a text file.  Upload the text file to this discussion.  There may be something specific we might recognise.

The next option I would try is to reset the preferences.

See this link ...Something Acting Weird? Try Resetting Lightroom CC's Preferences - Lightroom Killer Tips

After that I would uninstall, reboot, re-install, reboot and try again.


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 24, 2016)

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    lightroom.exe
  Application Version:    6.0.0.10
  Application Timestamp:    5523190c
  Fault Module Name:    libcef.dll
  Fault Module Version:    3.1750.1805.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:    53eb9d68
  Exception Code:    c000001d
  Exception Offset:    00000000020f5fa3
  OS Version:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1033
  Additional Information 1:    1849
  Additional Information 2:    1849c65267ce2967d89f315e1c3c4b82
  Additional Information 3:    95b7
  Additional Information 4:    95b7e9ed49fb3657956fc9b27015606a

I will try follow your link , thanks you


----------



## Gnits (Aug 24, 2016)

Do you have Windows Service Pack 1 installed.

See this link ...

Lightroom crashes on launch. Error module name: libcef.dll


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 25, 2016)

OMG !!! It's worrking , thanks you so much Gnits . I am very Happy


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

Super..... do you know what action fixed the problem ..... so that others may learn from this issue.


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 25, 2016)

I was Update Windows - Install Service Pack 1 for Windows 7 follow you link you gave me and its working , that so awesome


----------



## Gnits (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know.

The clue was  "Fault Module Name: libcef.dll" from the problem signature.


----------



## Trịnh Đông (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes sir , Thanks your support one again


----------

